# Is there a tax forum somewhere?



## Robroy (29 February 2008)

I'm an Aussie trader living in Asia, trading both the ASX & the US markets - including FX.

I'm going to need to find out about tax in these various jurisdictions some time soon - & how to minimise it.

Is there a forum on such subjects that anyone knows about?

Thanking you.


----------

